# Need Help overclocking



## Senatour (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, im new to the forums and just wondering if i could get some help overclocking (advice)

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k Unlocked Processor 3.30 GHZ
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 MB, Intel Z68
Ram: Kingston KHX 8GB 1600MHZ DDR3
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper N520 Dual Fan
Case: Antec Nine Hundred Two (Version 3)
PSU: Cooler Master 750W GX Series 80+
Graphics Card: Asus Matrix580P ROG
Used a heatsink compound (for the cpu) i bought from a store but not sure, was pretty expensive.
(I built this by myself btw)
I don't know if ive forgotten anything so just ask if you need any more info!
No/ Minimal Load temp
GPU:37 degrees centigrade
Memory: 40 Degrees
Power: 34 Degrees
Board Temp:24 Degrees
Heavy Load(Metro 2033 Maxed)
GPU:69 degrees
Memory:72 degrees
Power: 59 degrees
Board:38 degrees

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you experiencing a lack of performance with the Q-Core 3.3GHz CPU?
I would be concerned with your PSU for OC'ing.
Note that OC'ing voids warranties.
Start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Senatour (Jan 19, 2012)

The performance seems fine though i would like to overclock it slightly (nothing insane). Ah so you think my PSU wouldnt be adequate for the job? and ive read that link


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

With 60A on the 12V rail, im absolutely not concerned with the PSU, but the cooling. 69oC on the 2500K under load is already too warm. You need to replace the thermal paste and get that under control before you do anything further.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The numbers on the PSU are OK but it's made by Seventeam making the quality questionable.
Slight OC'ing is not going to render any noticeable performance increase.
A 3.3GHz CPU with 4 cores & 4 threads should meet your needs/demands with no problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the quality is questionable on the psu but it should be ok.

second you need to reduce those temps before attempting an overclock

third overclocking slightly is a waste of time because you would not see any performance increase. You either overclock as much as you can possibly get or you don't do it at all.

how much ram do you have? you have only posted the speed. The amount of ram you have can determin how much of an overclock you can get.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

Improve your case ventilation, that RAM temp is too high too. The 2500k should run at 4.5GHz no problems with a quality aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Senatour said:


> The performance seems fine though i would like to overclock it slightly (nothing insane). Ah so you think my PSU wouldnt be adequate for the job? and ive read that link


"Slightly" OC will not show any noticeable differences and even serious OC'ing will not show any real performance increase other than in bench marks.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

He has a GTX580 right? He will see a massive improvement at 4.5GHz. That PSU will be fine to take that too.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes 4.5 will see an improvement on things that need speed like games and boot times should be faster but in general usage overclocking doesn't really do much as CPUs today are pretty fast as they are.

Any less than 4.5 would be a waste of time

If the OP wants I can help him achieve the OC


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Narcissist said:


> He has a GTX580 right? He will see a massive improvement at 4.5GHz. That PSU will be fine to take that too.


The PSU has enough power according to the label but we know that PSU labels can be very misleading. The PSU quality is very questionable and I would certainly not suggest stressing the components while using it.


----------

